
Ask HN: RSS to Email suggestions (as a publisher) - timdavila
I am working on a Ghost blog that publishes an RSS feed. I want to allow readers to subscribe by email, i.e. receive an email with the latest blog post each time a new post is published. I&#x27;d like to automate this if at all possible rather than create my own campaign with Mailchimp or similar.<p>My thought was, since RSS is automatic, that would be a good hook for some sort of tool to email subscribers, but all I can find on Google are tools for readers rather than publishers. Any ideas on how to accomplish this?
======
byoung2
I know that MailChimp has RSS to email:

[http://kb.mailchimp.com/campaigns/rss-in-campaigns/create-
an...](http://kb.mailchimp.com/campaigns/rss-in-campaigns/create-an-rss-
campaign)

